# €uro delivery... Not so popular huh?



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

I'm surprised no one has posted on here about their €uro delivery. Is it not a popular option amongst Audi owners? I'm highly considering this as my next option when I pick up an Audi sometime in 2010.
http://www.audiusa.com/audi/us....html
http://www.audiusa.com/audi/us....html


----------



## Doctor (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: €uro delivery... Not so popular huh? (quailallstar)*

I'm surprised there isnt at least a little chatter on here as well.


----------



## iamaudi (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: €uro delivery... Not so popular huh? (quailallstar)*

I have heard really great things about the Audi European delivery program from people who have experienced it. There is quite a bit of informative information on the audiusa.com web site.


----------



## pimpbot (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: €uro delivery... Not so popular huh? (quailallstar)*

I'm surprised too. 
Let me get this straight.... 5% under list price includes a tour of the factory, one day in a 4 star hotel in Inglostadt, shuttle to and from, two weeks of driving around with insurance, and ocean shipping back to the states. Around here, it seems that all the dealers are throwing on the 'additional markup' BS. 
Sounds like an Audi Geek's wet dream. If I were in the market for a new Audi, I would be sooooo there.


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

i never knew this was an option..mmm i will really consider it next time i go to purchase a new car


----------



## AudiS6Avant (May 17, 2005)

*I've done it twice now..*

There is a little more on the Audiworld.com euro delivery forum. Fantastic experience. Bavaria is beautiful. Great people. Did delivery last Christmas and this fall. Both are good times to go. Fewer tourists! You really appreciate your Audi after the factory tour. If you find the time, I would recommend it. Happy to give advice or help to anyone who wants more info. John


----------



## yostwl (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: €uro delivery... Not so popular huh? (quailallstar)*

Some car companies have thrown in airfare for two persons in addition to the other benefits (e.g., BMW, Volvo). Would make it more attractive if Audi did the same. But you can't have everything, I guess.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: €uro delivery... Not so popular huh? (yostwl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yostwl* »_Some car companies have thrown in airfare for two persons in addition to the other benefits (e.g., BMW, Volvo). Would make it more attractive if Audi did the same. But you can't have everything, I guess.

BMW is 2 for 1 on Lufthansa, you can do better on your own (LH makes you pay full fare on the 1st ticket) 75% of the year on your own so its a moot "benefit" and Volvo IIRC is the only one who pays for 2 RT tickets. The wife and I are considering a S40 delivery right now. 


_Modified by [email protected] at 1:20 PM 1-27-2009_


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: €uro delivery... Not so popular huh? ([email protected])*

When I found about this I couldn't believe it...I was the first time I ever heard of something like this...And was the deciding factor on what my next car was going to be...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Absolutely the best way to buy a new car.......*

We went in December of 2006. 2 days in Ingolstadt, 5 in Prague, 3 more days in Nurnberg and the Christmas Market, and another 4 days in Zernatt, Switzerland skiing. Nothing like driving a car that was made to be driven on the A-bahn.


----------



## buickgn (Apr 20, 2006)

Does anyone know if Audi is still offering European Delivery on leases?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: (buickgn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buickgn* »_Does anyone know if Audi is still offering European Delivery on leases?

Yes, but no special rates.


----------



## buickgn (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Derek, what does special rates mean specifically? What is the standard rate on a A4 Avant 36 mo lease? TIA


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: Absolutely the best way to buy a new car....... (k2allroad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *k2allroad* »_We went in December of 2006. 2 days in Ingolstadt, 5 in Prague, 3 more days in Nurnberg and the Christmas Market, and another 4 days in Zernatt, Switzerland skiing. Nothing like driving a car that was made to be driven on the A-bahn.









I spent a month in the summer skiing in Zermatt. Would love to go back in the winter. You must have put some miles on the car with all of that driving.


----------



## fleuger99 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: €uro delivery... Not so popular huh? (pimpbot)*

The program isn't as good as Volvo's program. 
8 - 10 Percent off US MSRP
2 free tickets on SAS from anywhere in US to Gotteborg Sweden 
1 Free night in Hotel
Free limo to/from airport to hotel and to Volvo Delivery Center
Tour of factory and safety center and free lunch in Volvo restaurant
Includes 3 weeks of Euro Insurance
All costs to ship vehicle back to US and fees, taxes etc.
Of course the Audi's are nicer but the program is the best.


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: €uro delivery... Not so popular huh? (fleuger99)*

VW offered this in the 70's for the bus... fly the Germany, go camping, then they would import it back to your local US dealership...........


----------



## jkp1187 (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: €uro delivery... Not so popular huh? (quailallstar)*

Is the Audi Euro Delivery price negotiable, or is it fixed? 
We just got back from a BMW European Delivery - took delivery of a new 135i. Wonderful experience from start to finish. We want to do it again in a few years when it's time to replace my wife's car, but unless BMW brings over the 1-series diesel hatchback (or sells the X1 with a diesel,) I don't think they'll have anything that meets our requirements of practicality and fuel economy (plus plain old affordability.) That forthcoming A3 TDI looks pretty good. 
The BMW price is definitely negotiable - we ended up getting ours for around 12% off US MSRP when all was said and done.


----------

